# We Are On A roll



## oldman (Nov 27, 2017)

Packers--28
*Steelers--31

**11/26/2017*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 27, 2017)

Love those Steelers.  Used to follow Terry Bradshaw from high school football, college and the Steelers. He hails from my neck of the woods and I am still a Steeler fan.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, that was quite a game - winning in the very last second! Congrats!


----------

